# Flat Wheelbarrow Tire



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Last year my wheelbarrow tire would always run flat. It's tubeless. I live on such a steep hill that you practically need to climb and rappel it to garden! So, pushing a full wheelbarrow up a steep hill with a flat tire sucks.

So, any ******* homesteader backwoods do-it-yourself folksy wisdom here? I've thought of filling it up with spray foam or fix-a-flat or something. I don't want to have to worry about it anymore.

For the record, there's a crap-load of snow on the ground but a man can dream of gardening right? I've got 6 more 4x4 beds going in this year!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Get one of the rather common solid foam tires(they work good).
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...i_sku=189418&gclid=COvCw7DBib0CFa9cMgodJBoA6A

http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6i7c6yr2xk_b

http://www.harborfreight.com/material-handling/solid-flat-free-tires.html

http://www.ebay.com/bhp/flat-free-wheelbarrow-tire


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Is it*



hawkmiles said:


> Last year my wheelbarrow tire would always run flat. It's tubeless. I live on such a steep hill that you practically need to climb and rappel it to garden! So, pushing a full wheelbarrow up a steep hill with a flat tire sucks.
> 
> So, any ******* homesteader backwoods do-it-yourself folksy wisdom here? I've thought of filling it up with spray foam or fix-a-flat or something. I don't want to have to worry about it anymore.
> 
> For the record, there's a crap-load of snow on the ground but a man can dream of gardening right? I've got 6 more 4x4 beds going in this year!


Is it just flat on the bottom or is it flat all the way around ?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You could fill the tire with "Green Slime" available at most Home Depots, second choice would be to put a tube in it then fill it with Green Slime for good measures.

The tube would probably do fine but the slime would be easier.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

BillM said:


> Is it just flat on the bottom or is it flat all the way around ?


That's actually extra funny because it is currently flat on TOP! It froze that way and I had to move it up a foot.



Davarm said:


> You could fill the tire with "Green Slime" available at most Home Depots, second choice would be to put a tube in it then fill it with Green Slime for good measures.
> 
> The tube would probably do fine but the slime would be easier.


Thanks! I will check that out.



hiwall said:


> Get one of the rather common solid foam tires(they work good).
> http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...i_sku=189418&gclid=COvCw7DBib0CFa9cMgodJBoA6A
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...vptwo=&hvqmt=b&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6i7c6yr2xk_b
> ...


I'll be scrolling through those all!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I finally broke down and got one of those solid tires on mine. I initally disliked spending that much $$ on a tire but it sure beats always fighting a flat with a fully loaded barrel. I believe it cost me $24.00 or somewhere around that much.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I gave up on pneumatic wheelbarrow tires years ago. I tried the slime rout breifly, n gave up on that too. IMHO, solid tires are the only way to go. They are heavy, but youll break before they will.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

pay up front or keep making installments (along with the aggrevation!)... its up to you! 

a solid tire is the way to go!


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I used fix-a-flat in mine. Get's them to where they only need topped off once a year. The solid rubber tires sound like the best long-term option though.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

About 8 or 10 years ago I bought a plastic lawn cart(from Tractor Supply I think), was just gonna haul "yard stuff" in it but wound up using it to haul a truck load of gravel and two loads of topsoil and it's still hauling. One of those may be an alternative to a wheel barrow.

It has hard plastic wheels so no worries about flat tires and it wont rust. It develop a crack in the side(hauling the last of the gravel) but I sandwiched the crack between 2 pieces of 1x2 and bolted them together, it has held just fine, it's taken a lot of abuse over the years..

My wheel barrow has been propped inside my shed against the back wall for about 5 years now.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-16-Tire...Wagon-Ribbed-Tread-Tubeless-5-8-/310894265093

I think that's cheaper than what I can one for locally!

I always flip the wheelbarrow up or over when done with it so no weight is on the tire.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Buy a mule if its uphill to the garden


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Check around. A tire and rim at TSC was cheaper than just a tire at Wally World when one of the Rooster's had a flat tire.


----------

